
Show HN: Making Postgres as Easy as Firebase - kiwicopple
https://dev.to/supabase/quick-demo-one-month-of-building-21no
======
kiwicopple
Hey HN, for the past month we have been working on a building the easiest
possible experience for Postgres.

We wanted to get a similar experience to Firebase, where you can set up and
query the database directly from a dashboard - no other tools required like
pgAdmin or Dbeaver. This is a quick demo of our progres. We've still got a
long way to go, but thought the community here would enjoy it.

~~~
craig
I've been waiting for a product like this! Excited to try it out.

~~~
kiwicopple
It's always nice to find people who want what you're building. Thanks @craig!

You can already start trying it on
[https://app.supabase.io](https://app.supabase.io) if you want. And you can
email me directly if you get stuck or have suggestions: copple@supabase.io

